# Time to make a change, bye bye kitty



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I had a couple small issues this weekend & then made the mistake of riding my bud's can-am again. It doesn't have quite the raw-power of mine, but with the air-ride & PS it's just a more refined ride that better suits my use/needs. 

Gonna try to sell the kitty complete first, but may part it out back to stock; swap up-grade stuff for stock parts plus a little cash, as that's probably going to be my best bet to not loose as much money on it. - Got a couple things to fix first, biggest being a front diff as mine is still not quite right(still getting shavings when I change the fluid) and it's probably best to just swap it at this point. 

Gotta look around and figure out what it's worth, would like to hear y'alls opinions as I'm still fairly new to cats and there really aren't any others local to me. 

'09 1000 TRV Cruiser 
- '11 MP plastics(sublime green front, metallic black rear) 
- 4" catvos lift w/ AC race axles, Sanny's bushings(steer-lites up front), new shocks & springs(18" GC @ only 30* axle angle) 
- Speedwerx BBK with 11:1 pistons 
- Fully ported heads & intake elbows 
- Race pod & ecu with PCV controller 
- Airdam WCD 
- Gorilla rear prop shaft 
- Billet rear diff cover & HD mount 
- Cryo'd bevels, through shafts(both sections), bearings, & front diff yoke 
- Custom 2-1/4" hi-flow exhaust 
- Racked radiator, oil cooler, & custom Snorkels, dual 2" to the air-box + 2" belt int & exh 
- All fresh bearings & seals in diffs 
- Split tube audio system w/ 6.5 Alpine marine speakers & 100x4 amp(only using 2 channels) 
- 29.5 law2's - skinny/wide combo(also have stock 26" radial razr's) 
- TRV quick release rear seat, also have stock cruiser rear cargo box(I never put it on) 

Just trying to get a feel for what it should be worth as-is vs what the parts would be worth exchange for stock stuff. - Thanks guys/gals


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Checked NADA & KBB's websites - lists average retail for my bike *stock* @ $8900, low retail @ $6770, and trade-in @ $5560. 

That's within reason of where I would want to be if I parted out/back to stock. - looking at a left-over '11 max limited at a local dealer they've had for a little over a year & tagged at $11,600, should be OTD around $12,500 with the extended warranty. That puts me inside where I want to be(under $5k financed) for it with lift/tires/CVTech/pipe.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Got any serious offers on this yet?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lots of offers on wanting parts off it, but none on buying it complete. - Unless I hear something serious today I'll probably start cutting some deals on swapping parts to put it back stock & just trade it in.

If ya haven't seen it, the FS add is in my sig, asking less than $10k complete/turn-key as-is.


----------

